# Catfishing with a bobber?



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive NEVER done this style before and it doesnt seem to be working. I use to ALWAYS just use a slip rig on the bottom. Ive been told recently though that its better to catfish with the bait off the bottom. I know you can weight the bottom then add hooks further up but ive been trying the bobber way.

Anyone have any advice on how to utilize this method? How do you find depth? How do you know if the bait is too high or the sinker is just resting on bottom just enough to make the bobber stand up? Im using one of those big slip bobbers btw. Do cats come up off the bottom to get the bait like gills and other fish? Im mostly using shrimp.

Ive been having a REALLY hard time getting into some cats too BTW. Ive never had this kind of problem but its pretty frustrating. Its like going after gills and not getting any in the summer time.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I strictly bobber fish for cats. I use a 1/0 Kahle style hook under a Comal tackle bobber (Walmart, 3 for $.94 cents) with NO WEIGHT. I'm not casting far and the bait with the hook will pull the bobber down without a problem. The method I use only works in certain areas. I look for shoreline structure close to deep water. Channel edges can produce as well. I typically start about 2 1/2 feet under the float. I throw towards the structure getting as close to the shore as I can but still float the bait. It sounds weird but I've been fishing for cats like this for the last 6 years and have caught more cats than any other method. Right now, the water temps are prime for the catfish spawn. They don't all spawn at the same time. but you'll notice a definate drop in catch rates, and then all of a sudden, they'll pick back up as the water goes from warm to hot (80 degrees plus). This will produce for me all the way up until turnover. Now, remember, not all lakes are the same. The ones this method works for myself are typically 85 to 120 acres with an average depth of 7 feet. (Findley, Spencer, Wellington lower) Deeper lakes take longer and fish don't move as shallow. 
I hope this helps. Like I said, this method has produced consistently for me. 
Sam


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Using a large style bobber like you described, from the bank it can be tough to determine depth unless your familiar with the water. I will usually set it to my best guess and adjust the stopper deeper until the bobber doesnt sit up then pull it back about a foot, I use a short leader (shorter than lenth of bobber) under a swivell and weight this tends to help the problem of having your bait twist around your bobber during casting. As for your ? about do cats swim upwards for their food.. I would say I have had as much success fishing dead on bottom as I have under a bobber , and I usually have 1 pole on bottom and one pole with a bobber, if one is producing better that night I will switch to whats working. My buddy always fishes bottom and he does great. As for finding them right now, like Wannabit said the spawn is making it tough for channels. Good Luck


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

To find the depth with a slip bobber, you have to keep setting it until your bobber lays in the water, then you hit bottom. Then you can move the slip up where you want it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used this setup with success. The bobber lifts the two hooks up to right off the bottom.











Also catking posted this hint a few years ago. This has worked real well for me in deeper waters. The bobber 1' from your hook doesn't seem to make a difference.

First put a 1-2oz weight (egg sinker) on your line followed by a sliding styrofoam bobber. Next add a bead (my preference) then your snap clip. Then add your snelled hook. I use 2/0 baitkeeper hooks from Eagle Claw.
The weight will hold on the bottom. Let out line and the bobber will lift the hook towards the surface. The amount of extra line you let out will determine how far off the bottom your bait is.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I've actually been toying around with a size 8/0 circle hook under a bobber. So far, I've caught 2 flatheads and one channel with this set up.

It seemed to me that if the cats can be hooked on the bottom with circle hooks, why not under a bobber, and it works!

Remembering NOT to set the hook is the hard part.


----------

